# Your Purchases of 2018 and Your Wishes for 2019



## dogdad (Dec 31, 2018)

So, what did you buy this year? What do you want next year? 

My list (What I can remember, LOL) - 

Spitfire -

Eric Whiteacre Choir 
Upgrade to SCS Pro
Studio Strings Standard
Symphony Series Brass
British Drama Toolkit
Solo Strings

Spectrasonics -

Omnisphere 

8Dio -

Alto Flute
Clarinet (Claire)
Adagietto
Epic Toms
Upgrade to 1969 Piano

Embertone - 

JB Violin

Soniccouture - 

Grand Marimba

Wave Alchemy -

Revolution 

NI -

Symphony Series Percussion 


Hopes/Wishes -

More MPE support from developers
John Williams Library from Spitfire (One can dream)
Updates to SSB and Solo Strings (additional legato instruments)

Hope your year has been good! Happy New Year to Everyone! Much success and happiness to you all!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 31, 2018)

In 2018 i bought

Cubase 10
A yamaha modx8
A korg Karma
Forzo
Novo
Arturia V collection
Komplete ultimate 12 collector's edition
JBL 8" studio monitors with ultimate support stands
Ensoniq EPS
Orchestral Tools Time
The Roland Cloud
Translator
Waves plugins
SSS
SSS Solo strings
The Orchestra

I sold my

Yamaha SY99
Yamaha SY22
Roland FA08
Roland Integra
Roland D550

In 2019 I want to buy

Everything else...

(...I have 99 problems and GAS be all of them.)

Edit:

I just bought Bernard Herrmann from Spitifire 1 hour before midnight. I'm going cold turkey in 2019. Trust me...


----------



## StillLife (Dec 31, 2018)

Awareness is the first step in fighting G.A.S...
So, in 2018 I bought...

Soniccouture
- Haunted Spaces (full price)
- Pan drums (on sale)
Sounddust (all on sale)
- Infundibulum
- The Cloud Trio
- All four chaos engines
- Orgone
- Growler
- Flutterdust
- Prepared Pianet
- RubberBass
- Shipspiano
Modwheel (full price)
- Bass Banjo
- Waveskimmer
Embertone (full price)
- Walker Steinway D
Rhythmic Robot (on sale)
- 14 of their instruments
Heavyocity (on sale)
-Rhythmic Textures
Spitfire (all on sale)
- Orchestral Swarm
- Evo Grid 3
- Glass & Steel
- North 7 Vintage Keys
- Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
- Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit
- Spitfire Solo Strings
- Chrysalis
Native Instruments (full price)
- Update to Komplete 12 Ultimate
Epiphone
- Les Paul guitar (2nd hand)

In 2019 I wish...
- to buy MUCH less libraries. Zero is an option.
- to buy a new pc.

Happy new year to you all!


----------



## hansandersen (Dec 31, 2018)

I just recently started out. Will obviously expand my arsenal in 2019.
Native Instruments
- Kontakt 6 (crossgrade)
Orchestral Tools (all on sale)
- MA1
- MA2
- BOI
- BOI2
Fracture Sounds
- Woodchester (full price)
Ilya Efimov (sale)
- Duduk


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 31, 2018)

I don't think I want to answer this. Okay, this is not a complete list because I picked up a lot on sale this year, many of which were rather cheap. But these are the big ones.

I know I bought the bundle from the Sonicouture/NI sale and the Symphobias from the NI/Project Sam sale

Spitfire Albion Tundra at 50% off

VSL SE 1 Bundle on sale, then later I got the Smart Orchestra for about $70.

HWO Diamond at 60%+

Way too many 8Dio flash sales. 

Spitfire Albion One, Orchestral Swarm, Felted Piano, and something else on the educational discount. 

OT Time Macro at the intro price. Then the BWW at 40% BF sale And the Arks (1, 2, 3) and OSR during the NI sale. 

More 8Dio....

Sonkinetic's Largo, Bells bundle, Free Ostinato Winds and a couple more of the inexpensive sound libraries. 

And Spitfire's SSS and 2018 Core Collection on the Wish list. 

I had a lot of extra money this year and no really good libraries for orchestral work, so I went a little crazy with all the sales. 

2019 plans are to learn how to actually use these libraries. I have no plans to spend any more until maybe next BF. I think I have plenty. I would like to upgrade my 32 GB RAM to 64 GB, but I'm not in a hurry.

Oh, and a very Happy New Year's to all


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 31, 2018)

Session String Pro 2 upgrade
LASS FC 2
Scoring Guitars 2
Rhythmic Textures

Wishes for 2019: More Heavyocity string libraries, hopefully solo.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2018)

2018 Purchased:
Soaring Strings 
Caspian
Con Moto Cellos
GravityPack Scoring Guitars2
Orchestrator
Symphobia1
Lumina
Evolution Dracus
Evolution Strawberry
Evolution Songwriter
Walker Concert D LITE

2019 wishes:
Stutter Edit & BreakTweaker promo (worth it?)
Addictive Drums 2 vs EZ Drummer 2 (still research which one is the best for me "non drummer", but I have BFD2 -->but it is hard to create good groove as AD2/EZD2)
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Ravenscroft 275 / Garritan CFX Concert Grand (still research which one is the best for me, I have Emotional Piano, it must be different tone to my Emotional Piano)
LASS 3 ?
Con Moto - Violins + Viola + Bass
Modern Scoring Brass
Sample Modeling Solo & Ensemble Strings
PRISM Modern Drums Pop
Liberis.

Only my dreams, not urgent one.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 31, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Stutter Edit & BreakTweaker promo (worth it?)


I like Breaktweaker, though it can be a bit of a CPU hog. Makes it easy to do a lot of stuff that's far more difficult to do otherwise. I have Stutter Edit but haven't used it much.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 31, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't think I want to answer this.


I'm there with you, and I don't think I can do this without some serious research. Maybe when I do the taxes...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I like Breaktweaker, though it can be a bit of a CPU hog. Makes it easy to do a lot of stuff that's far more difficult to do otherwise. I have Stutter Edit but haven't used it much.


I want to make my music with modern touch :D 
Thank you for your share.


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 31, 2018)

In 2018 I was lucky enough to get -

Spitfire:
Chamber Strings
Solo Strings
Symphonic Strings and Strings Evos
Symphonic Brass
Symphonic Woodwinds
Masse
Harpsichord
Hans Zimmer Piano
Hans Zimmer Percussion
Orchestral Percussion
Scraped Percussion
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos
Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit
Olafur Arnalds Evos
Skaila Kanga Harp
Orchestral Grand
Aluphone
Cimbalom
Union Chapel Organ
Hg2O
Eric Whitacre Choir
Orchestral Swarm
British Drama Toolkit

NI:
Komplete Ultimate 11

Embertone:
Joshua Bell Violin
Walker Concert D Full

Organic Samples:
Solo Opera
Ethnic Inspiration

Orchestral Tools:
Ark 1
Ark 2

It was a GREAT year. For 2019, I’m hoping to be able to get Tundra and the Bohemian Bundle from Spitfire, maybe upgrade to K12U, and invest in a new iMac pro 

Happy new year and best wishes to you all!! I hope we all have a great year filled with music making. Thank you for being such a welcoming and supportive community that’s so willing to share your knowledge.

-Thomas


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 1, 2019)

Behringer Model D and Neutron
Big Muff pedal for above
Ark1 Ark3
2018 Core and BHCT
Arturia V collection w/Pigments

2019
Fancy one of those Pallette kits Christian uses, as space is tight these days
Massive


----------



## KallumS (Jan 1, 2019)

From the top of my head...

Soundtoys 5
Arturia V Collection 6
Arturia Pigments
Kilohearts The Works
Metropolis Ark 1 + 2
Berlin Orchestra Inspire 1 + 2
8dio Lacrimosa
8dio CAGE Brass
Hybrid Tools 1 + 2
Production Voices bundle
Sonokinetic Ostinato Woodwinds + Strings

And a bunch of smaller libraries.

My hopes for 2019 are to pick up Albion V Tundra and the Olafur Arnaulds libraries, and to pick up Ostinato Brass to round off the Sonokinetic trilogy.

I also need some better solo strings so will probably pick up the Joshua Bell violin along with the Chang Erhu and the Tina Guo Cello. Still undecided if I'm going to go with these offerings or look at Spitfire, Orchestral Tools etc


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jan 1, 2019)

It's all a blur now, but I vaguely remember buying the Inspires & Arks 1 and 2, Time, a disc full of Spitfire stuff, Chris Hein Solo Strings , Lacrimosa, Requiem, Chocolate harp, The Orchestra, Amadeus, Embertone Walker Piano, other bits and pieces. Lots of redundancy, but that's ok.

It's not over yet. Have my eye on Fluffy Rinascimento and Scoring Piano.

My stable is quite full. Except...

Would somebody in 2019 please sample a small, exquisite choir like Voces8? With a reasonable selection of programmable phrases in the manner of Dominus? Don't need a wordbuilder, just some good and varied vowel/consonant modulation. I fear the technology to do that well is a few years away. I'll be first in line. I figure about 1tb to do it right.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 1, 2019)

I bought waaay too much in 2018. Afflatus was the best purchase though.

Seriously looking forward to ProjectSAM's Pandora! 

Would love to see a developer make a Danny Elfman toolkit lib. Never gonna happen, but a man can dream.

Happy New Year!


----------



## whiskers (Jan 2, 2019)

KallumS said:


> From the top of my head...
> 
> Soundtoys 5
> Arturia V Collection 6
> ...


Tina Guo cello is on sale at cinesamples right now, FYI


----------



## A3D2 (Jan 2, 2019)

Just hoping to get even better with the sounds I already have. Sometimes the GAS can really prevent you from just being really creative with what you already own in my experience


----------



## ScoreFace (Jan 2, 2019)

In 2018 I bought:

OT Metropolis Arc 3
HZ Percussion
NI Symphony Series Percussion
NI Symphony Series Brass
Caspian Brass Library
Strezov Afflatus Strings
Sonuscore The Orchestra
Chris Hein Solo Violin
Chris Hein Solo Cello
NI Rise&Hit
NI Mallet Flux
Spitfire Evo Grid
Spitfire Harp
8Dio New Epic Taiko Ensemble
Sonuscore Lyrical Violin Phrases

Many products, tons of money spent, my best purchases were NI Mallet Flux, The Orchestra, MA3 and Afflatus Strings. Disappointed by HZ Percussion and NI Symphony series Brass.

For 2019, I hope to buy:

Cinesamples Voices of War 
OT Metropolis Arc 4
1 out of the dozens of new Brass Libs (still checking, maybe there will be a Brass of War from CineSamples coming out?)


----------



## GtrString (Jan 2, 2019)

I have maxxed out my HDD and SSD's in 2018, and hope for cheaper and more disk space in 2019.
My computer is blocking me out from buying more now.. we need a mano et mano talk..


----------



## cqd (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah, I've no more ssd space left..might think about a new computer this time next year..


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 2, 2019)

What size SSD's you guys using?


----------



## cqd (Jan 2, 2019)

I've about 1.5 tb of samples..I've had to delete stuff recently, but I figure it's enough..


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 2, 2019)

I wanted to add to my collection this year as I hadn't updated it in quite a while, so bought a lot - much more than I realised.

Musical Sampling full brass and strings bundle
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Solo Studio Strings
Spitfire Studio Strings
8dio Anthology Strings (beautiful - at $148 it was the deal of the year for me)
Fluid Shorts
Hyperion Micro Strings
Chapman Trumpet
Spitfire Studio Brass
Caspian Brass
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Embertone Herring Clarinet
8dio Oboe
8dio Picc flute
8dio Alto flute
8dio Liberis
8dio Frame drum
8dio Taikos
8dio Wrenchenspiel
Light and Sound Steinway C
Cinepiano
VSL CFX
Art Vista Supergrand 
Embertone Steinway

This year I'm waiting for Spitfire's Studio Woodwind and any other WW that may appear. I might add CSB at some point but am not in any rush. Still on the fence with VSL's Steinway. If 8dio release anymore little bits and bobs for bargain prices I'll add those as I'm really impressed with the expressiveness of their libraries.

Tbh, glancing over the 2018 list, I think adding to what I have now is bordering on madness.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 2, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Tina Guo cello is on sale at cinesamples right now, FYI



Really appreciate the heads-up  still not 100% sold on it so I think I'll pass. Need to do some research on the alternatives.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 2, 2019)

2018: Embertone Steinway Lite for $10. (!)
2019: Possibly Komplete 12. I'd love to drop serious $$ on some more Spitfire goodness too. But I have trouble justifying it because the music I write for a living doesn't generally require an orchestra. And third child on the way etc etc.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## gregh (Jan 2, 2019)

Sold quite a bit and probably bought a bit more dollar wise than I sold but that is pretty much it for software for me for the foreseeable.
It is going to have to be something incredibly special and unique for me to buy another sound generator / library. Same for FX. I can't even see me upgrading something like Kontakt until it just does not work on my computer anymore.
More likely is I will sell some more software and libraries this year, though no great hurry.
Hardware though is another matter - I will be buying microphones(maybe) and a new field recorder(definitely) this year
Here is what I remember for 2018
*FX*
BlueCat Late Replies and MB-7
Unfiltered Audio BYOME, Dent2, Fault, SpecOps
Loomer Architect
Audiority Grainspace, Polaris, Deleight
Melodyne Studio upgrade
Plugin Boutique Photosounder. Glitchmachines
Polyverse I Wish
Cableguys bundle
Izotope RX upgrade
SugarBytes Wow2
*Libraries*
Muletone Brazilian Drums
IlyaEfimov Duduk
Detunized libraries
Modwheel Tymphonia, Baass Banjo, Waveskimmer
Soundiron waterharp
8Dio New Basstard
Soniccoutire Morpheus 2, Skiddaw Stones update Tingklik upgrade
Sound Dust Ship's piano, Ghost Dulcitone, ODDular, Sponge bass
Straight Ahead Bass
Collected transient libraries
In Session Audio Shimmer Shake, Taiko Creator


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 2, 2019)

poetd said:


> Just glad that's over, got sucked in far too much by blinking lights and marketing shenanigans.
> Spent more time over the holiday looking for deals and watching reviews/walkthroughs than actually getting anything done.
> Not complaining about the bargains I did pick up, but I think a lesson here that hopefully I'll learn from.



As they say, a bargain is only a bargain if you were actually going to buy it anyway. BHCT from Spitfire was my only wildcard and thankfully it paid off. But as you say, I spent way too much time watching walkthroughs of people 'making music'... crazy.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 2, 2019)

I hear you. Was fun and I got some really helpful and insightful advice from loads of the comments. Bagged some great deals to boot.

My lesson from all of this is, watch all these videos prior to December when I've got no creative ideas and basically time to kill. Not when I have a week off to relax and compose.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 2, 2019)

Off the top of my head

*Gear*
New custom built PC i7 8 core - 64gb RAM - 500gb SSD - 3tb HD
Arturia - Matrixbrute
Fender Telecaster
Custom built flight case for PC

*Libraries / Plug-ins*
Met Ark 3
The Unfinished - numerous ZebraHZ soundsets
Sonic Underworld - a few ZebraHZ soundsets
8dio - Hybrid Tools Dark Prophecy
Esper - CSV80 Blade Runner synth
Fabfilter Pro-Q 3
Soundtoys Filterfreak
Tubular Bells vst
Spitfire Audio Studio Brass Professional
Spitfire Audio Studio Strings


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jan 2, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Tina Guo cello is on sale at cinesamples right now, FYI


Tina poured her heart out playing that cello, and it comes through in the samples. It's 8 parts Tina, and 1 part magnificent cello, and 1 part superb recording. And a dash of Kontakt scripting.

It's actually a very limited lib, just one legato patch with a poly sustain option and some adjustment of legato speed and intensity. The sound is gorgeous and has a presence that grabs your attention. Unlike some libs it only covers C1 to C4, above which a good cellist told me things get iffy. It plays about as fast as you would want for legato, but not super fast. Worth the full price if you ever need a jaw dropping cello lead.


----------



## ScoreFace (Jan 2, 2019)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Tina poured her heart out playing that cello, and it comes through in the samples. It's 8 parts Tina, and 1 part magnificent cello, and 1 part superb recording. And a dash of Kontakt scripting.
> 
> It's actually a very limited lib, just one legato patch with a poly sustain option and some adjustment of legato speed and intensity. The sound is gorgeous and has a presence that grabs your attention. Unlike some libs it only covers C1 to C4, above which a good cellist told me things get iffy. It plays about as fast as you would want for legato, but not super fast. Worth the full price if you ever need a jaw dropping cello lead.



Agree - I absolutely love this library, it comes so close and it sounds marvelous! I often use it when I want emotions and naturalistic solo sound in a track.


----------



## Christof (Jan 2, 2019)

End of 2018 I ordered an iMacPro (10 Core) and a Apollo X6, coming soon in a few days in 2019.
Can't wait!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jan 2, 2019)

great haul in 2018.

on all fronts.

i think i have enough to keep me busy in 2019 - tata!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2019)

James H said:


> What size SSD's you guys using?


Mostly 1TB, though I do have one consumer grade 2TB drive that I took a chance on because the price was so good. So far it has not performed any differently than my other SSDs.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2019)

Probably need to consider 2TB seriously as running out of motherboard SATA connectors.
PCIe SATA expansion cards are inexpensive, and hopefully no performance concerns.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 2, 2019)

Way too much and I'm now running out of hard drive space. 
Probably a good thing as I'm well covered and a sign from the heavens to stop spending and start making music. 

There will always be some great libraries coming out and they're getting even better. It's a great temptation but my *2019 goal*...create more even if it's crap, work with & understand the libraries I already have, just get it out there and learn along the way!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Probably need to consider 2TB seriously as running out of motherboard SATA connectors.
> There are PCIe SATA extension cards, and hopefully no performance concerns.


I run mine as external drives via USB3. I have four USB ports on the machine and then another 4 USB3 ports running off a thunderbolt hub along with one of my external monitors. That gives me 8 (almost full band) USB3 ports in all. Then I use some SSD enclosures that have two bays, so those SSDs have to share a USB3 port. I currently have a bit over 4TB of sample libraries spread across 5 SSDs, two USB 4TB HD for backup, and one for media, and one as a scratch disk—the backup HDs run through a USB hub since I don't need high transfer speeds for them. I also have a 3TB fusion drive in the computer for the OS. Though cobbled together in DIY fashion and so probably less than optimal, I haven't had any performance issues (though I do have cables all over the place). Probably the next step is getting a thunderbolt 2 bay that holds 4 or so SSDs. That would reduce the cabling considerably. But I suppose I need to get one before they stop making thunderbolt 2 versions.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 2, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Brass was the only purchase I made.

Many things I contemplated, but in the end did not go for it - realized it was not something that I REALLY needed...


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 2, 2019)

This is what I got in 2018:
Spitfire Solo Strings
8Dio Lacrimosa
8Dio Epic Fram Drum Ensemble
8Dio Instant Steel String Guitar
8Dio Instant Electric Guitar (this I got as a gift for buying Lacrimosa)

I also invested in a 27 inch iMac


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I run mine as external drives via USB3. I have four USB ports on the machine and then another 4 USB3 ports running off a thunderbolt hub along with one of my external monitors. ********* Though cobbled together in DIY fashion and so probably less than optimal, I haven't had any performance issues (though I do have cables all over the place).



THX! Had not considered external SSD(s) and will give some thought. 
All (3) Win10 Pro Desktops are my builds, in large cases with xtra fans, large PwrSup(s) _ plenty of room for internal SSD(s). BHCT and other choices are demanding large new capacities.


----------



## byzantium (Jan 2, 2019)

Christof said:


> End of 2018 I ordered an iMacPro (10 Core) and a Apollo X6, coming soon in a few days in 2019.
> Can't wait!



Congratulations Christof! Did you go for 64GB or 128GB ?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jan 2, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> ...BHCT and other choices are demanding large new capacities.


Ugh, I just realized that although my pair of 2TB SSDs have barely enough room to soak up my bespoke Spitfire drive now on the boat, I probably don't have room to actually EXPAND them on the install SSD, which temporarily requires twice the install space. Maybe if I install big libs first, ending with the smallest... Oh wait, I can install them on a hard drive then move them.

Anybody know if Spitfire's security schemes object to immediately moving a lib installed on an external hard drive to it's real home on an internal SSD? Without a hassle?

And...is there any performance penalty running samples off a multiply partitioned drive, for instance an 800gb system partition sharing a 1200gb sample-only partition, Win10. And can you partition the system drive in Win10 at all? Maybe I'm in the wrong forum but this kinda seems relevant here.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 2, 2019)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Oh wait, I can install them on a hard drive then move them.


This is what SF support recommends in general for Kontakt libraries, and it works fine. It's simplest if you wait until you have relocated the library before registering it through Native Access. I don't understand the authorization scheme for their libraries that use their own engine (e.g. Whitacre choir) well enough to know whether you can do this with them as well.


----------



## MrHStudio (Jan 2, 2019)

I cant remember everything I bought particularly not at the start of the year but got

Spitfire Solo Strings and Skaila’s Harp 
The cheap 10$ soundtoys studd Devil Lock, pan man and tremolater.
Some more guitar pedals Heliotrope and Red Witch moon phaser

2019 Will probably see me buy some more guitar pedals and real bits and pieces rather than more libraries unless I suddenly earn loads of money


----------



## Ben H (Jan 2, 2019)

2018 Purchases:

Acon Digital - Verberate (bought 2nd hand)
Akai VIP 3.0 (bought 2nd hand)
Best Service _ Celtic ERA Crossgrade
Embertone - Jubal Flute, Shire Whistle
Impact Soundworks - Meditation, Straight Ahead Jazz Horns
Patchpool - Annual Iris Presets Subscription
Rast Sound - Sufi Ney
Sound Magic - Bamboo Dreams Bawu
The Unfinished - Omnisphere Complete Bundle
Triple Spiral Audio - Cloud Atlas, Dreamer, Empty Fields F2, and Traveller
VintageSynthPads - Deeper OMNI, Elaborate Machine, Liquid Sound
Vir2 - Mojo Horns 2
New music PC
RME Babyface Pro

I think that's everything, lol.

2019 plans:

Sonica Instruments - Shakuhachi (By Jan 31)
Sample Modeling - Solo & Ensemble Strings (Beta Jan 2019) or Audio Modeling Strings? or both?
Impact Soundworks - New wind instrument (Feb 2019)
Audio Modeling - Brass (Spring 2019) (Mar-Jun)
Impact Soundworks - Celestia 2 (End of 2019)

Native Instruments - Kontakt 6 Upgrade
Spectrasonics - Keyscape
UVI - Falcon


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 2, 2019)

MrHStudio said:


> 019 Will probably see me buy some more guitar pedals and real bits and pieces


I'm thinking this too. I'd like to get a mandolin. Maybe a bass guitar. 2019= might be time to do more "real" playing.


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 2, 2019)

Crap... I knew I should not have looked. WAAAAY too much. But incredibly I use it all. Even if in some small way.


*VST-
*
Viper
Clavinet V
CMI V
DX7 V
Piano V2
Pigments
Thorn
Sektor
Rob Papen Explorer V (upgrade from IV)
Poly and Wave
ANA 2
Dune 3
Tal U No LX
Tal Mod
Tal Sampler
Biotek 2
FlowMotion Synth
Oxium
Poly M

*FX-*

Aether + Expansions
B2 + Expansions
Breeze 2 + Expansions
Kaliedoscope + Expansions
Objeq Delay
Regroover Pro
Riffer
Fazortan 2
Elevate Mastering Bundle
Pro-L2
Pro-R
Pro-Q3

*Libraries-*

8Dioboe
Clair Piccolo Flute
Forgotten Voices Cait
Misfit Harmonica
Steel Guitar Solo
Steel Guitar Strummer
Symphonic Shadows
AG12
Genesis Childrens Choir
Gravitas Piano
Red Planet Piano
Paths 2
Sync 3
Cantus
Celtic ERA
Epic World
Ethno World 6 Complete
Kwaya
Mystica
Shevannai
Voices of Soul
Novo Intimate Textures
Novo Rhythmic Textures
Project Alpha and Bravo
Emotional Mallets
Meditation
Momentum
Plectra Series 1-4
Shreddage 3
Shimmer Shake Strike
Taiko Creator
AizerX Classic Trailer
Light and Sound Chamber Strings
Komplete 12 Ultimate Collectors Edition (upgrade from Komplete 11 Ultimate)
Evolution Texas Twang
Metropolis Ark 1
Berlin Inspire 2
Orchestral String Runs
Symphonic Spheres
Time Macro
Caspian
CinemorphX
Geosonics
Grand Marimba
Vibraphone
Ostinato Woodwinds
Sonokinetic Bells, Bowls, Carillon, Chime, Sleigh Bells 2, Oud
The Orchestra
Glass Beach
Holy Ambiences
Imbibaphones
Little Pump Reeds
Ethera EVI 2

*Host-*
Live 10 Update
Cubase 10 update
Wavelab Pro 9.5


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 2, 2019)

JonSolo said:


> Crap... I knew I should not have looked. WAAAAY too much. But incredibly I use it all. Even if in some small way.
> 
> 
> *VST-
> ...



Two words. Bloody. Hell.

Now other people don't have to feel guilty for buying too much.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 3, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Two words. Bloody. Hell.
> 
> Now other people don't have to feel guilty for buying too much.



Been easier asking "what didn't you buy?"


----------



## ScoreFace (Jan 3, 2019)

James H said:


> Been easier asking "what didn't you buy?"



I guess he almost covered it all :D

I'm a bit jealous, feeling poor and somehow empty...


----------



## Crowe (Jan 3, 2019)

Let's see...

*Steinberg*
Cubase 9.5 Elements
*
Native Instruments*
Komplete 11 Ultimate + Komplete Kontrol 25s

*Red Room Audio*
Palette
Palette - Melodics

*Aria Sounds*
Everything short of the Choirs

*Rigid Audio*
Cinematrix
Ambiloop 1 & 2
Outer Space bundle
Electronic producer bundle

*Sonic Scores*
Amadeus

*Audiomodern*
Paths I & II

*Sonokintetic*
Woodwinds Ensemble
Sotto
Capriccio
Ostinato Woodwinds

*Embertone*
Walker D Lite

*In 2019...
*
I really want to get Forzo and Novo to round out my base libraries. Perhaps I'll look into some other Heavyocity libs as well, they're easily my favorite producers. I'm also finding I want a better, dedicated solo-string library but Aria will have to do for now.

I'll probably be upgrading Komplete to 12 Collector's Edition if the summer sale is good and I'm eyeing Serum through the 'Rent to own' system.


----------



## robcollins66 (Jan 3, 2019)

In 2018....

Spitfire Audio:

Ólafur Arnold Chamber Evolutions

Olarfur Arnolds Composer Toolkit

Alternative Solo Strings

Albion V Tundra

Glass And Steel

Union Chapel Organ

Solo Strings

British Drama Toolkit

EDNA Earth

Eric Whitacre Choir

Aluphone

Studio Brass Professional

Studio Strings Professional

Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit (Jan 1st 2019)



In 2019 , I’m looking forward to Spitfires Studio Woodwinds Professional


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 3, 2019)

Arks 1 and 2, Hein Bassoons. I was still so busy with the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit from last year that I didn't see fit to buy a whole lot. This year will probably be the same, though Ark 4 seems interesting to me.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 3, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Arks 1 and 2, Hein Bassoons. I was still so busy with the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit from last year that I didn't see fit to buy a whole lot. This year will probably be the same, though Ark 4 seems interesting to me.


I’m so on the fence still with Ark 4. Problem is I don’t think I need it but it has a few cool things that I would almost certainly use—maybe even a lot—if I had it.


----------



## Phil Harmony (Jan 3, 2019)

2018 products I've bought:

Ethno World 6
Cinesamples Cinestrings
Cinesamples Cinebrass
Cinesamples Cineperc
Tina Guo Legato
Sonuscore The Orchestra
Simple Violin
Shevannai
Lyrical Vocal Phrases
Output
AEON
Evolution Atlantica
NI Mallet Flux

2019 not sure yet, maybe Afflatus Strings? I'll keep my eyes open for Spitfire products, as there seems to be a kind of hype for their products in this forum ...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 3, 2019)

If I remember correctly, Christian Henson in one of his latest vlogs said they are going to release a library this year with their biggest collaborator or something similar.. could it be they've teamed up again with HZ? If that was the case I'd be looking forward to see what they come up with this time.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 3, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> If I remember correctly, Christian Henson in one of his latest vlogs said they are going to release a library this year with their biggest collaborator or something similar.. could it be they've teamed up again with HZ? If that was the case I'd be looking forward to see what they come up with this time.



If that's the case we're going to have many more Drama Zone threads to read


----------



## robgb (Jan 3, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> If I remember correctly, Christian Henson in one of his latest vlogs said they are going to release a library this year with their biggest collaborator or something similar.. could it be they've teamed up again with HZ? If that was the case I'd be looking forward to see what they come up with this time.


And hopefully we can avoid controversy and let people have opinions without anyone going ballistic. I'm hoping that Spitfire continues the trend away from roomy sample libraries and stays on the path of closer, more intimate sounds. I also hope that the deep discount sales that were ubiquitous throughout the year continue through 2019. I believe they're a reflection of what the prices really SHOULD be for a sustainable business model.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 3, 2019)

thecomposer10 said:


> In 2018 I was lucky enough to get -
> 
> Spitfire:
> Chamber Strings
> ...


And the 'Newest Billionare of the World' Award goes to...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 3, 2019)

thecomposer10 said:


> In 2018 I was lucky enough to get -
> 
> Spitfire:
> Chamber Strings
> ...


We are glad we can share our knowledge... perhaps you could share some of those Benjamins 

EDIT: Perferably more for myself to cover the conversion rate USD > GBP


----------



## thecomposer10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> And the 'Newest Billionare of the World' Award goes to...



It looks bad when combined in a massive list, right?

Truth is, I was using the Composer Cloud for the better part of two years and saved up all of my commissions from film gigs during that time (I do composing part-time and not for primary income yet) thinking I’d make one giant transitional leap from “rent” to “own.” But now I need some new SSDs...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 3, 2019)

thecomposer10 said:


> It looks bad when combined in a massive list, right?
> 
> Truth is, I was using the Composer Cloud for the better part of two years and saved up all of my commissions from film gigs during that time (I do composing part-time and not for primary income yet) thinking I’d make one giant transitional leap from “rent” to “own.” But now I need some new SSDs...


Still on the Composer Cloud Plus wagon here myself, but I work an Applications Support role in IT so I am a hobbiest mostly. Studied Music for Film at Uni, but landed in IT so we shall see how the future turns out


----------



## KallumS (Jan 3, 2019)

thecomposer10 said:


> It looks bad when combined in a massive list, right?
> 
> Truth is, I was using the Composer Cloud for the better part of two years and saved up all of my commissions from film gigs during that time (I do composing part-time and not for primary income yet) thinking I’d make one giant transitional leap from “rent” to “own.” But now I need some new SSDs...



Clever!


----------



## StillLife (Jan 3, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> If I remember correctly, Christian Henson in one of his latest vlogs said they are going to release a library this year with their biggest collaborator or something similar.. could it be they've teamed up again with HZ? If that was the case I'd be looking forward to see what they come up with this time.


I believe he was talking about a NEW collaboration. Their biggest to date. A bigger name than HZ? Maybe a pop/rock star? Paul McArtney?


----------



## KallumS (Jan 3, 2019)

StillLife said:


> I believe he was talking about a NEW collaboration. Their biggest to date. A bigger name than HZ? Maybe a pop/rock star? Paul McArtney?



I hope it's Beethoven, I haven't heard from that guy in ages.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 3, 2019)

StillLife said:


> I believe he was talking about a NEW collaboration. Their biggest to date. A bigger name than HZ? Maybe a pop/rock star? Paul McArtney?


You might be right! I just rewatched the video and he said "a collaboration, which is the biggest collaboration we have done to date, which is saying something".


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 3, 2019)

robgb said:


> .... I also hope that the deep discount sales that were ubiquitous throughout the year continue through 2019. I believe they're a reflection of what the prices really SHOULD be for a sustainable business model.



The wish lists are great for their marketing stats of what people want/buy/interested in. I can't see them dropping the prices though, as it would anger many and they couldn't have such sales. Knocking $20 off a library doesn't cause the same frenzy as a 40% reduction.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 3, 2019)

Below is shown my list of sample libraries and plugins purchased (except for one library which was won in a contest) during 2018. Looks to me like Spitfire and 8Dio were the big winners this year in my neck of the woods, with Plugin Alliance making a strong showing as well on the plugin side.

As for 2019, my wishes are to learn to use all of the libraries and plugins below (not to mention a similarly lengthy list of items dating from 2017), to put all of this stuff to work in making actual music, and to NOT have another year of creating a list like the one below ('cause I am certain I have way more than enough to spend a lifetime learning and working with at this point).

Spitfire Eric Whitacre Choir
Spitfire Solo Strings
Spitfire Albion 4 Uist
Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional crossgrade
Spitfire Symphonic Strings expansion pack
Spitfire Symphonic Brass expansion pack
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds expansion pack
Spitfire Ricotti Mallets
Spitfire eDNA Earth
Spitfire Evo Grid 3
Spitfire Felt Piano
Spitfire Glass and Steel

Cinematic Studio Brass

Orchestral Tools Time Macro

8Dio Lacrimosa Choir
8Dio CAGE Brass
8Dio Agitato Sordino Strings
8Dioboe
8Dio Symphonic Shadows
8Dio The New Basstard
8Dio Forgotten Voices Francesca

Heavyocity Forzo
Heavyocity NOVO Intimate Textures
Heavyocity Vocalize 2

Fluffy Audio Dominus choir

Zero-G Ethera EVI 2.0
Zero-G Ethera Soundscapes 2.0
Zero-G Ethera 2.0

Soundiron Emotional Piano

Fracture Sounds Woodchester Piano

String Audio Alchemist 2 Cinematic Textures (won in a contest)

Izotope Ozone 8 Advanced
Izotope Neutron 2 Advanced

Plugin Alliance Brainworx bx_console N
Plugin Alliance Brainworx bx_console SSL 4000 G
Plugin Alliance Millennia NSEQ-2
Plugin Alliance SPL Passeq
Plugin Alliance SPL Twin Tube

2C Audio Perfect Storm 3.5 pack (Precedence, Breeze, B2, Aether)

FabFilter Pro-Q3 upgrade

Positive Grid Bias Amp 2 Standard upgrade


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 3, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I hope it's Beethoven, I haven't heard from that guy in ages.



Isn't he a bit overrated...



WindcryMusic said:


> ('cause I am certain I have way more than enough to spend a lifetime learning and working with at this point)



Don't we all...


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 3, 2019)

In a very sad retrospect, I really believe this year had me so crunched for time, and mostly on tiny, less significant projects. When I needed a sound, instead of taking the time and rummaging through my vast library, I did a 2 minute search here and snagged the easy way out product.

One goal for this year is to size up what I have and make sure I am not just losing my sanity (and dollars) when I make a new purchase. Making better use of the products I own will definitely help. Any database ideas???

And then part of me goes: "new toys, new toys!!!"


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 3, 2019)

*Libraries & Effects:*
8Dio
- Agitato Sordino Strings
- Wrenchenspiel
Analogue Drums
- PopSticks
- RockStock
Chris Hein
- Orchestral Brass Complete
Cinematic Samples
- Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinesamples
- Voxos 2
Iliya Efimox
- Russian Bundle
loops de la dreme
- Double Cream Drums
Native Instruments
- Electric Sunburst
- Kontakt 6 Update
- Strummed Acoustic 2
Orange Tree Samples
- Evolution Jazz Archtop
Performance Samples
- Caspian Brass
Rigid Audio
- Cinematrix
- Electronic Producer Bundle
- Hypernode
Sonokinetic
- Bells Collection
- Woodwinds Ensembles Extended Edition
Sound Aesthetics Sampling
- Autumn Choirs
ToonTrack
- EZ Keys Small Upright Piano
- EZ Keys Upright Piano
Valhalla DSP
- Shimmer Reverb

*Gear:*
- Alesis Multimix 8 Mixer
- Black Lion Audio B12A Mic Preamp
- MXL R-77-L Ribbon Mic
- Paiste 2002 24" Ride
- (2) Western Digital 4TB backup drives

*My wishes for 2019 are:*
- Audio Modeling Brass (upcoming)
- Spitfire Audio Studio Strings
- I'm also hoping Red Room's upcoming fiddles meet my needs
- Any other fiddle or pedal steel guitar libraries that may be in the works


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 3, 2019)

Now when the sale period is over, another 8Dio offer Dhol Ensemble for 28 bucks!


----------



## ridgero (Jan 3, 2019)

Christian Henson said something big is coming in 2019: „the biggest collabration we have done to date“ 

What do you think it will be? John Williams?


----------



## robgb (Jan 3, 2019)

James H said:


> The wish lists are great for their marketing stats of what people want/buy/interested in. I can't see them dropping the prices though, as it would anger many and they couldn't have such sales. Knocking $20 off a library doesn't cause the same frenzy as a 40% reduction.


Well, I wasn't talking only about Spitfire. I don't expect them to do much in the way of lowering prices. They've positioned themselves as a high cost solution, it seems. Much like buying anything Apple. But I do appreciate developers like 8Dio learning that deep discounts generate sales. They're at it even today with a flash sale.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 3, 2019)

Is the Dhol ensemble any good?


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 3, 2019)

A few really worth mentioning is Waves Gold/RenMaxx v10 for both machines, AAS bundle, Izotope 8, Melda Turbo compressor and verb.

For 2019 - reduce credit balances


----------



## al_net77 (Jan 3, 2019)

It took some time to fill the list, and I'm pretty sure I forgot something...

*Software:*
VEP 6
MIR Pro
MIR Roompack 6
Eventide SP2016 Reverb
Studio One Professional 4
IZotope Ozone 8 Advanced
IZotope RX6 Standard
IZotope RX7 Standard Upgrade
Sonicscores Overture 5

*Libraries:*
Komplete 12 Update
8Dio The New 1928 Steinway Piano
8Dio The New Solo Taiko
8DIO The New Epic Frame Drum Ensemble
8Dio Symphonic Shadows
8Dio Century Strings Bundle
8Dio Century Brass Bundle
8Dio Century Harps
8Dio Wrenchenspiel
8Dio Lacrimosa
8Dio CAGE Brass Edition (gift!)
Production Voices Concert Grand Compact
Woodchester Piano
XLN Audio Addictive Keys: Studio Grand Steinway Model D
Light and Sound Concert Grand
VSL Yamaha CFX Full
VSL Steinway D Full
VSL Smart Orchestra Standard
Pianoteq Steingraeber E-272 + Grotrian Concert Royal
Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete
Chris Hein Winds
Audiobro LASS Full 2.5
Audiobro Genesis Childrens Choir
Arturia 3 Preamps
Ample Sound AGL
Soundiron Theremin+
Waverunner (almost all)
unEarthed Sampling Apocalypse Bundle
Performance Samples Caspian
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts
Emotional Violin
Embertone 1955 Steinway D
Embertone Joshua Bell Violin
Spitfire British Drama Toolkit
Spitfire The Ton (Glass and Steel + Evo Grid 3 + Simcock Felt Piano)
Spitfire Studio Strings Professional
Spitfire Eric Whitacre Choir
Strezov Sampling Afflatus Strings
Sonicscores Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra
Sonokinetic The Watchmaker
Sonokinetic Woodwinds Ensembles
Sonokinetic Bells Collection
Organic Samples Majestic Horn
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings

*Gear:*
A new PC 
2TB Sata SSD (x3)
Motu 8Pre-es
Neumann TLM 107 (x2)
Neumann KM 184 (x2)
MXL CR89 (x2)
Rode NT5 (x2)
Neumann KH120 (x2)
Yamaha HS8S Sub
Nektar Impact LX88+
Various mic stands
Klotz cables

*Now selling:*
kidney (1x) :/


For 2019 I think to slow down (I know I'm lying...)


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 3, 2019)

Mr. Ha said:


> Is the Dhol ensemble any good?



In my opinion, yes it is ... in fact I'd say it is my favorite 8Dio percussion library.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 3, 2019)

Purchases:

Too many, i'll revisit this later.

Wishes for 2019:

An Orchestral Tools Choir Library


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 3, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> In my opinion, yes it is ... in fact I'd say it is my favorite 8Dio percussion library.


Nice! I'm very tempted to get this now lol


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 3, 2019)

Mr. Ha said:


> Nice! I'm very tempted to get this now lol


Just bagged it and I'm impressed. The arp function gives you some great variations.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jan 3, 2019)

James H said:


> Just bagged it and I'm impressed. The arp function gives you some great variations.


I just got it as well. Don't have time to check it out today but will download it this week.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 3, 2019)

Well for starters @thecomposer10 I am going to need that Award back from you 

And secondly, after reviewing the lists of 'shame'  I am going to start selling GAS therapy sessions at half-price... Now I am sure this will not work, because you guys will exchange that cheap deal for more LIBS!!

AARRGGHHHH, how do we tackle the growing pandemic?!


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 3, 2019)

Add LCO to my pile...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 3, 2019)

2018 - I went ballistic (thankfully all during major sales, but still...):

Heavyocity Forzo and Novo
Spitfire Olafur Chamber Evos, Solo Stings, British Drama
Orange Tree Texas Twang and Jumbo 12
In Session Taiko Creator
Harmonic Subtones Emotional Violin
Cinematic Studio Strings
Embertone Walker D
Orchestral Tools Berlin Harp
Vir2 Mojo2
Soniccouture Nyckelharpas
Sonokinetic Bells collection and Woodwind Ensembles
Impact Soundworks Stratus
Smaller stuff from E-Instruments, Synth Magic, Muletone, Sound Dust, Rhythmic Robot, Acoustic Samples, Bolder Sounds, Fluffy Audio, Modwheel, Soundiron Sonokinetic, 8Dio
IK Multimedia Amplitube 4 + Fender2, Mesa Boogie, and Ampeg2 collections
2019 hopes:

Self control
Sonica Shakuhachi, Koto and Shamisen (or Premier Soundfactory Shakuhachi and Koto)
Cinematic Studio Brass
Red Room Audio Fiddles
Indigisounds Steel pans
Maybe Omnisphere 2
Whatever Orange Tree are doing in the guitar and bass space
Maybe Komplete 12 Ultimate upgrade
I'd like to shift my focus to saving and investing, building my desk, building my guitar, buying a Roland Handsonic etc so I need to get my head out of VI world. But if anyone releases a kora, highland bagpipes, hardanger fiddle or Lisa Gerrard vocal library I won't be able to resist. Edit - also need a clawhammer banjo.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 3, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> But if anyone releases a kora, highland bagpipes, hardanger fiddle or Lisa Gerrard vocal library I won't be able to resist.


Well, Ilya Efimov has some pipes you might like. Picked up his ethnic winds bundle, haven't taken them out for a spin yet though

Also, it's not Lisa Gerrard, but Ethera EVI 2.0  features the lovely voice of Clara Sorace (and @StefanoM has made that library hella bang for buck) with some epic cinematic tones and some of the best vocal legato I've ever heard. 



Lode_Runner said:


> building my desk


Ah yes, I definitely want to build a desk too. sick of having my controller to the right of my desk.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks @whiskers. The Efimov is Irish Uilleann pipes. It's a beautiful relative but a fairly different sound to the Scottish highland pipes. I've already got the Xtant Uilleann library. I'll check out Ethera. 

I used to have the MIDI controller to the right of my desk as well. Major productivity killer having to move back and forward between MIDI and QWERTY


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 4, 2019)

[QUOTE="
Also, it's not Lisa Gerrard, but Ethera EVI 2.0  features the lovely voice of Clara Sorace (and @StefanoM has made that library hella bang for buck) with some epic cinematic tones and some of the best vocal legato I've ever heard.
[/QUOTE]


Thanks @whiskers. Yes @Lode_Runner In ETHERA EVI 2.0 ( and also Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 )
there is a lot of "Lisa Gerrard" material. When I thought of the first ETHERA, I had that sound in mind, then the Ethera project grew and became much more. And it will continue to do so ..
Clara has a voice very close to Lisa Gerrard in the low vocal range, but she has also different styles in high range. There are many Vocal Phrases and a Powerful True Legato, and many more.

Happy New Year Guys !

Cheers !


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 4, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i think i have enough to keep me busy in 2019 - tata!



You dishonesty shines through. You mean "busy in January" haha


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 4, 2019)

*VI*
Sonokinetics Woodwinds Ensembles Extended 
Spitfire Audio Chamber Strings
Spitfire Audio Studio Brass
Orchestral Tools Time Macro
Orchestral Tools First Chair
Fracture Samples Frozen Percussions Crotale
Fracture Samples Woodchester Piano
Organic Samples Voice Bundle
Organic Samples Majectic Horns
Botdog Samples Lali Drums
Waverunner Audio Chanterelle Trumpet + Rosehip Vibes + Alder Cello
Loopmasters Traditional Brazilian Percussions

*Effects*
SoundToys 5 suite
FabFilter Essentials Bundle
Softube Tape
Eventide SP16 Reverb
Klanghelm DC8C

*Gear*
Corsair 2TB SSD + USB3 case
Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S61mk2 (half financed by my wife)
Beyerdynamic DT880

*Education*
Udemy orchestration courses
Mike Verta classes

I've been selling stuff too (pedalboards, bass, keyboards, etc.)

In 2019, probably:
Spitfire Audio Studio Woodwinds Pro
Spitfire Audio Studio Brass Pro update
Spitfire Audio Solo Strings
An orchestral drum library (OT / Spitfire)
maybe CSS/CSSS/CSB (CSW if released...)
_and if I have plenty of cash & there's a good offer : Universal Audio interface (Appolo x6)_
_and if I have even more : renew my MacBookPro + TB3 hub_


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 4, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Christian Henson said something big is coming in 2019: „the biggest collabration we have done to date“
> 
> What do you think it will be? John Williams?


We can but dream! But I think SSO already covers a lot of that ground.
The collab could also be with an instrument manufacturer. A bunch of deep sampled pianos at Air, for example.

I'm trying to think who would top Hans Zimmer in the props stakes..


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 4, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Thanks @whiskers. Yes @Lode_Runner In ETHERA EVI 2.0 ( and also Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 )
> there is a lot of "Lisa Gerrard" material. When I thought of the first ETHERA, I had that sound in mind, then the Ethera project grew and became much more. And it will continue to do so ..
> Clara has a voice very close to Lisa Gerrard in the low vocal range, but she has also different styles in high range. There are many Vocal Phrases and a Powerful True Legato, and many more.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stefano. Ethera EVI does sound very nice and I may well short list it. It certainly covers some of the territory I'm thinking of.

However when I say Lisa Gerrard though I'm thinking more of her work with Dead Can Dance than with Hans Zimmer. Especially this:


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 4, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks Stefano. Ethera EVI does sound very nice and I may well short list it. It certainly covers some of the territory I'm thinking of.
> 
> However when I say Lisa Gerrard though I'm thinking more of her work with Dead Can Dance than with Hans Zimmer. Especially this:





Yes I know this of Lisa , I Love it !

Anyway In Ethera Series ( Ethera EVI 2.0 , Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 , Ethera 2.0 Blue ) There is also this mood ! There is a lot of material....

For example Check this Ethera Soundscapes Vocal Phrase video ( @ 7.25, 1.30 ..etc )



or this video from the first version of Ethera 2.0 ( Blu )



Cheers!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 4, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks Stefano. Ethera EVI does sound very nice and I may well short list it. It certainly covers some of the territory I'm thinking of.
> 
> However when I say Lisa Gerrard though I'm thinking more of her work with Dead Can Dance than with Hans Zimmer. Especially this:




While she doesn't have quite the same tone as Ms. Gerrard here, stylistically this example reminds me very much of the Francesco Genco library from Soundiron (see Voice(s) of Gaia). You might want to look into that if you haven't already.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 4, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> We can but dream! But I think SSO already covers a lot of that ground.
> The collab could also be with an instrument manufacturer. A bunch of deep sampled pianos at Air, for example.
> 
> I'm trying to think who would top Hans Zimmer in the props stakes..


I thought the same, actually everything is already in SSO to recreate his style.

Maybe they are doing something like a Williams or Morricone Composer Toolkit.

I dont think they will ad another big Piano Library.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 4, 2019)

ridgero said:


> I thought the same, actually everything is already in SSO to recreate his style.
> 
> Maybe they are doing something like a Williams or Morricone Composer Toolkit.
> 
> I dont think they will ad another big Piano Library.


Bear McCreary Composer Toolkit? :D


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jan 4, 2019)

Spitfire / N Collaboration.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 4, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Spitfire / N Collaboration.


that would kill N's exclusivity. Current users would be _pissed._


----------



## whiskers (Jan 4, 2019)

@dog1978 @Polkasound @X-Bassist - thoughts on Voxos 2? On sale for 350... Tempting, I feel like it has probably been a bit lower though.


----------



## Christof (Jan 4, 2019)

byzantium said:


> Congratulations Christof! Did you go for 64GB or 128GB ?


64 GB should be enough, I worked wit 32 so far...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 4, 2019)

Christof said:


> End of 2018 I ordered an iMacPro (10 Core) and a Apollo X6, coming soon in a few days in 2019.
> Can't wait!



I bet ... because I've been there! I hadn't listed any hardware in my 2018 goodies list, but I did add a 10 Core iMacPro 128GB and an iPad Pro 12" to my studio in 2018 as well.


----------



## Christof (Jan 4, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> I bet ... because I've been there! I hadn't listed any hardware in my 2018 goodies list, but I did add a 10 Core iMacPro 128GB and an iPad Pro 12" to my studio in 2018 as well.


Are you happy with the Mac?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 4, 2019)

Christof said:


> Are you happy with the Mac?



For the most part, very much so. My only complaint is that I have noticed the single-core performance on the selected track in Logic Pro X (i.e., the well-known scenario where for some reason LPX refuses to use more than a single core for everything on the track) isn't as trouble-free as I would have hoped for ... in fact I tend to get some audible glitching on the track I have selected whenever it changes articulations.

I should point out that this may not in fact be any worse than it would have been on the i7, since I was using a higher buffer size (512 or 1024 vs. the 256 I currently have selected on the iMac Pro) and I was not using articulation switching on the old DAW either. So I'm pushing this computer far harder, and the Xeon CPU isn't really that much better than my i7 was as far as single core clock rate (Xeon is all about the multicore capabilities, of course). But as long as I select a different/empty channel during playback, everything is as smooth as silk thus far. I can even record parts on this computer with Sonarworks engaged with acceptable latency (I always had to disable it to record anything on my old DAW).


----------



## MrHStudio (Jan 4, 2019)

Isn’t Spitfire’s Piano book the biggest collaboration as it will involve lots of people sampling their pianos and then it being put in 1 big piano library


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 4, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Yes I know this of Lisa , I Love it !
> 
> Anyway In Ethera Series ( Ethera EVI 2.0 , Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 , Ethera 2.0 Blue ) There is also this mood ! There is a lot of material....
> 
> ...



That sounds even better than the demos on the webpage. Ok will be picking this up at some point this year. Thanks Stefano and @whiskers .



WindcryMusic said:


> While she doesn't have quite the same tone as Ms. Gerrard here, stylistically this example reminds me very much of the Francesco Genco library from Soundiron (see Voice(s) of Gaia). You might want to look into that if you haven't already.


Thanks WindcryMusic. I bought the 8dio Francesca library (which I think may have originally been a Tonehammer library, so Soundiron guys would also have been involved). I was very disappointed though as I bought it on the strength of the first demo which was in a similar vein to Ms Gerrard, only to discover that the only phrases in the library that sounded remotely like that were the ones used in that demo. That made me dismissive when the newer Soundiron version came out. I'll give it another look with a more open mind.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 4, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> That sounds even better than the demos on the webpage. Ok will be picking this up at some point this year. Thanks Stefano and @whiskers .
> 
> 
> Thanks WindcryMusic. I bought the 8dio Francesca library (which I think may have originally been a Tonehammer library, so Soundiron guys would also have been involved). I was very disappointed though as I bought it on the strength of the first demo which was in a similar vein to Ms Gerrard, only to discover that the only phrases in the library that sounded remotely like that were the ones used in that demo. That made me dismissive when the newer Soundiron version came out. I'll give it another look with a more open mind.



Time+Space is running a buy one Ethera get another 1/2 off this weekend, if you want to get both Soundscapes 2.0 and EVI 2.0. They're pretty complementary.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 4, 2019)

@StefanoM your home studio setup looks like a dream, btw


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 4, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks WindcryMusic. I bought the 8dio Francesca library (which I think may have originally been a Tonehammer library, so Soundiron guys would also have been involved). I was very disappointed though as I bought it on the strength of the first demo which was in a similar vein to Ms Gerrard, only to discover that the only phrases in the library that sounded remotely like that were the ones used in that demo. That made me dismissive when the newer Soundiron version came out. I'll give it another look with a more open mind.



I have both of those as well. I can't guarantee it is what you are looking for, but at least I can say that the Soundiron library goes quite a bit further than does the 8dio (Tonehammer) one.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks WindcryMusic and Whiskers


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 5, 2019)

whiskers said:


> @Polkasound - thoughts on Voxos 2? On sale for 350... Tempting, I feel like it has probably been a bit lower though.



It _was_ lower. A few times a year you'll see it on sale for 30%, but around the holidays, it goes for 40% off. I waited a full year just to save the extra $50 because I'm frugal to a fault.

For my needs, Voxos 2 is going to work great. I spent a lot of time in 2017 looking at all the major choir libraries, and narrowed my decision down to Voxos 2. It has the sound I was looking for, and the interface makes sense. I actually won't be using all of the library though, because I don't need, shouts, effects, or another children's choir. All I need is a phrase builder, and I really like how phrases are generated and played in Voxos 2.

When it comes time to add Voxos 2 to my compositions, I can already tell I'll need to do some MIDI controller lane editing to get cohesive dynamics/volumes among the different phrases, but that's probably par for the course.

All things considered, Voxos 2 may very well be my favorite purchase of 2018. (It's a toss-up between Voxos 2, Chris Hein Orchestral Brass Complete, and a couple of EZKeys upright pianos.) I'm satisfied enough with Voxos 2 that I passed on every one of 8Dio's incredible choir steals at the end of the year. (Please keep in mind, though, that I'm not into epic or trailer music, so my choir needs are not the same as most people's here.)


----------



## MarcN58T (Jan 5, 2019)

My purchases of 2018

Lots of electric guitar libraries from Orange Tree Samples, AcousticSamples and Impact Soundworks (latter thanks to VSTBuzz).
Kontakt 5 full version second-hand (not 6 due to file format DRM).
Melodyne Assistant upgrade for S$50 (after using up all the virtual cash).
Miscellaneous overhyped sample libraries from Plugin Boutique I would never be using anyway (one of which is just to complete the "collection").
For 2019,

Melodyne Editor upgrade from Assistant (when it goes on a big sale again later).
A modern-sounding realistic acoustic guitar sample library. Either Pettinhouse/Indignius/Realitone will do (ditto with the sale).
A new MacBook Pro (super expensive).
(Unlikely this year) Artificial intelligence composing software.
(Unlikely this year) ADX TRAX Pro (or XTRAX Stems).
Although I'd rather not buy anything for this year until I figure out what to do with my life.


----------



## CT (Jan 5, 2019)

My wish for 2019 is SCS. I don't know how I've avoided SCS GAS for so long; probably just the price, which is way out of my reach. 

But I want SCS this year.

If someone would buy my old VSL SE strings I would be 1/7th of the way there.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 5, 2019)

My wishes for 2019 are:

Faster computers! (Apple needs to show a new Mac Pro or I will go Windows after 25+ years)
AU3 and I'd love to see Logic's own solution to handling sound libraries and lots of articulations
Generally more stability and more ease of use in software and systems.
Regarding sound libraries I am pretty much set for now but I'd appreciate to see LASS 3 coming around.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 6, 2019)

For 2019 :

I would like to see these libraries released.

* Audiobro: LASS 3
* Audiobro: Modern Scoring Brass
* Spitfire: Hans Zimmer Strings Shorts
* CineSamples: CineStrings Pro
* Cinematic Studio Series : Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
* Audio Imperia: Jaeger Update, and possibly a Strings Library
* A new in-depth, and comprehensive Chinese Classical Instruments Library in Kontakt format.
* A great sounding Oboe and English Horn that beats anything available today
* 8Dio: Updates for Century Strings & Century Brass
* 8Dio: Century Woodwinds & Century Percussion
* Audio Modeling: Ensemble Strings
* Audio Modeling: Solo, and Ensemble Brass
* Orchestral Tools : Berlin Symphonic Strings (Larger Sections than the original Berlin Strings for a lusher warmer sound).
* Project Sam: Symphobia 4
* Steinberg: More Halion based libraries


----------



## ridgero (Jan 6, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> My wishes for 2019 are:
> 
> Faster computers! (Apple needs to show a new Mac Pro or I will go Windows after 25+ years)
> AU3 and I'd love to see Logic's own solution to handling sound libraries and lots of articulations
> ...



Wait for CES: There will be a new AMD 16 Core Consumer CPU Announcement.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 6, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Wait for CES: There will be a new AMD 16 Core Consumer CPU Announcement.



The very word "consumer" in this sentence makes me cringe!


----------



## whiskers (Jan 6, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Wait for CES: There will be a new AMD 16 Core Consumer CPU Announcement.


Less than a week away, wonder what they have in store


----------



## ridgero (Jan 6, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Less than a week away, wonder what they have in store



9. January


----------



## artomatic (Jan 6, 2019)

Christof said:


> Are you happy with the Mac?




Very happy with my 8-core/64GB iMac Pro. Haven't needed my slave VEPro computer as of yet for medium projects.
Extremely solid for months now.

As far as purchases made in 2018 - too many, too much and I'm all GASsed out!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 6, 2019)

I discovered the virtual orchestra composers world in summer 2018 and, for the fact that I'm still 20 years and actually haven't published a single song yet, it hit me and my wallet like a train.

E-Piano:
- Roland FP30

Hardware:
- beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro Headphones
- 1 TB portable SSD

DAW:
- FL Studio 20 Producer Edition

Libraries:
- Komplete 11 Ultimate (724€ on sale)
- CSS and CSSS (Educational discount)
- Albion ONE (Blackfriday, but Educational discount would have actually been cheaper, lol)
- Metropolis Ark 1 and 2 (NKS Bundle for 499)

My wishes for 2019:
Slowing down! Still haven't tried out half of what's in Komplete 11 Ultimate alone.
Also, I'm going to publish my first tracks / album that is in the making since late August, which is my Nr. 1 goal.
Second goal is to get 1 dollar of total income with my music haha.

Library wishlist:
- Cinesamples CineWinds Core (or a similar Woodwind library, Cinematic Studio Winds would be so cool to come out)
- Solo (female) voice library. Haven't made my exact choice yet.
- Komplete 12 Ultimate Collectors Edition Upgrade (if, only in Summer Sale)

Hardware:
- MIDI Controller (no Mod wheel on my Piano )


----------



## whiskers (Jan 7, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks Stefano. Ethera EVI does sound very nice and I may well short list it. It certainly covers some of the territory I'm thinking of.
> 
> However when I say Lisa Gerrard though I'm thinking more of her work with Dead Can Dance than with Hans Zimmer. Especially this:




This of Clara & @StefanoM reminds me a bit of Gerrard too. Love it.


----------



## nathantboler (Jan 9, 2019)

gregh said:


> Sold quite a bit and probably bought a bit more dollar wise than I sold but that is pretty much it for software for me for the foreseeable.
> It is going to have to be something incredibly special and unique for me to buy another sound generator / library. Same for FX. I can't even see me upgrading something like Kontakt until it just does not work on my computer anymore.
> More likely is I will sell some more software and libraries this year, though no great hurry.
> Hardware though is another matter - I will be buying microphones(maybe) and a new field recorder(definitely) this year
> ...


What field recorder are you eyeing?


----------



## gregh (Jan 9, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> What field recorder are you eyeing?


I need something as a backup to my old Sony M10, which is getting pretty old. I have settled on the Tascam DR100 Mk3. Good specs and very portable - portability, convenience and size are very important to me, I do a lot of recording in public spaces. I have considered the Sound Devices MixPre-3 but for what I am needing now the Tascam looks the go.


----------



## Mega (Jan 9, 2019)

In 2018, I finally figured out the type of sounds I want to work with. My 2018 Purchases include:

*Spitfire Audio*

Albion III
*Heavyocity*

Gravity
Punish
*Soniccouture*

Haunted Spaces
Tape Choir (free w/ purchase)
*iZotope*

Trash 2
Vocal Synth 2
*Glitchmachines*

Polygon
Quadrant
Cataract
*Audiority*

GrainSpace
Xenoverb
*AudioThing*

Outer Space
Frostbite

----------------------------------------------------------------

My 2019 wish list includes:
*
Spitfire Audio*

Albion V
Eric Whitacre Choir
*Heavyocity*

Synthetic Strings
*Cinematique Instruments*

Les Femmes
*Native Instruments*

Komplete 12 Ultimate


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2019)

Jeez I feel cheap.
I got everything I need but wanted an extra Guitar so Shreddage 3 was added.

One Guitar when covering Leads never works for me so I double up by stacking two together.
PBend a half step on Dracus, PBend a whole step on S3.
Like that Double tracked Guitar Sound so fast bends get really wide.

But that’s all I bought.
I must be the only guy satisfied with his sound...


----------



## Vik (Jan 9, 2019)

My only VI-related wish is that the VI-makers plan fewer products, but products that are designed to keep being developed for a while (fixing issues, adding feature and articulations if needed).


----------



## kevthurman (Jan 9, 2019)

Dream libraries:
Cinematic Studio or OT Chinese instruments (Erhu, Dizi, etc.)
^Actually, this, but with all kinds of world instruments including especially european and african folk instruments. 
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, of course
Modern Scoring Brass
Cinematic Studio Aux instruments (Bass Oboe, Wagner Tuba, Bass Trumpet, Contrabass Clarinet, Euphonium, etc.)
Berlin Brass Revive
Or maybe a new East West Orchestra
Some kind of _really big_, late romantic Strauss/Wagner/Mahler sized string section from one of my favorite companies.
OT Berlin Choir


----------



## SoundChris (Jan 10, 2019)

In 2019 I want to see these releases:
* A new solo Cello by @Embertone with the features and complexity of the Josh Bell Violin (Yo Yo Ma plz!) - maybe also a Guidon Kremer Viola?

* Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

* @Strezov - Storm Choir III and more Chapters of Afflatus

* Fluffy Audio - Dominus Update / Upgrade which offers: Separate SATB control, the capability to write fast and aggressive stuff and finally all (!) needed words for the parts of the missale romanum (Kyrie, Benedictus, Sanctus, Agnus Dei etc.) and a full requiem


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Feb 9, 2019)

dogdad said:


> So, what did you buy this year? What do you want next year?
> 
> My list (What I can remember, LOL) -
> 
> ...



I'm looking to upgrade my Native Instruments package in 2019. Hopefully it'll go on sale. I have heard they do a summer sale on upgrades. Lately it has just been individual plugins, bleh.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 9, 2019)

FrontierSoundFX said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my Native Instruments package in 2019. Hopefully it'll go on sale. I have heard they do a summer sale on upgrades. Lately it has just been individual plugins, bleh.


Sometime in June


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 10, 2019)

In the past few years, I've been more focused on building my software library than on the hardware and actual instruments. Last year, I've purchased Focusrite Scarlett 6i6, which is now my primary interface and Tanglewood Evolution IV acoustic guitar I'm extremely happy with.

As for the Kontakt libraries (the money pit), in the 2018. I've purchased Albion V: Tundra plus a number of smaller libraries from the other developers I like - Sound Dust, Soundiron, Exotic States, Embertone, FrozenPlain and Sound Aesthetic Sampling. This year, thanks to the generous discount from Spitfire, I've also acquired their fabulous EDNA Earth library which itself is an investment for years to come. The only other software I will certainly purchase in 2019. is the update from Komplete 11 to 12. when they offer 50% off discount.

All in all, I must say I've currently reached the point where I really have almost everything I need and have wished for regarding music equipment. From now on, I'll try to buy new things only if I really have to (promises, promises).


----------



## Will Blackburn (Feb 10, 2019)

Daniel said:


> Addictive Drums 2 vs EZ Drummer 2 (still research which one is the best for me "non drummer", but I have BFD2 -->but it is hard to create good groove as AD2/EZD2)
> .



I much prefer the general UI of addictive drums and it's randomise options to EZ Drummer. EZ feels rather clunky and cpu hungry in comparison. Either one you choose though, the groovemonkee midi grooves are a must purchase and much nice than either stock ones.


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 10, 2019)

Actually, no sample libraries, although, I will probably get some. This year is going to be about a serious PC/Mac update.


----------



## Mason (Feb 10, 2019)

I already got the stomach flu and if I list everything I bought I’m gonna throw up.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 10, 2019)

One of my bigger investments for 2019 will be to get better studio monitors and add a bit more treatment to my room. I also expect that both Spitfire and 8DIO will release something irresistible.


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Feb 12, 2019)

ScoreFace said:


> In 2018 I bought:
> 
> OT Metropolis Arc 3
> HZ Percussion
> ...



What a list! I'm curious though, how do you like the NI symphony series stuff so far, and why have you opted for a different string library instead of using NI strings as well? Asking as an interested buyer. Thanks.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 12, 2019)

FrontierSoundFX said:


> What a list! I'm curious though, how do you like the NI symphony series stuff so far, and why have you opted for a different string library instead of using NI strings as well? Asking as an interested buyer. Thanks.


IMO NI SS is 'good enough' but doesnt really stand out or wow in terms of tone & voice. Good bang for buck but I would reach for other Libs typically in my collection.

Caveat emptor: whiskers is a total noob and this opinion should be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## TheSigillite (Feb 12, 2019)

*Strings *
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinametic Sudio Solo Strings
Light and Sound Chamber strings
Soundiron Hyperion Strings
8DIO Studio Solo Violin
8DIOAdagietto Strings
LSS Solo Strings
8DIO Agitato Sordino

*Brass *
Cinebrass Core
Cinebrass Pro
Cinebrass Descant Horn
Cinematic Studio Brass
8DIO CAGE Brass
Impace Soundworks Bravura Brass

*Winds *
8DIO Claire Alto Flute
8DIO 8DIOOboe
8DIO Claire Piccolo
Spitfire Symphonic WoodWinds
Sonokinetic Woodwinds Ensembles Extended
Sonokinetic Ostinato Woodwinds

*Keys and Harps *
Aria Silk Piano
8DIO 1969 Steinway
Soundiron Emotional Piano
Cinematic Studio Piano
8DIO Wrenchecnspiel
Fracture Sounds Woodchester Piano
8DIO other pianos
Soundiron the Musique Box

*Percussion *
InSession taiko Creator
Apocalypse Elements
Glitch Hero
SampleHero The Hand Pan
Ambius Prime
8DIO The new epic Toms Ensemble
8DIO The new epic Taiko Ensemble
8DIO The new epic Frame Drum
8DIO The New Solo Taiko
Antidrum Machine
Impact Soundworks Rhapsody
Soundiron Alto Glockenspiel
SoundIron Sleighbells

*Choirs & Voice *
Genesis Choir
Requiem Light
Olympus Elements
Mercury Elements
Voices of Rage
Voices of Rapture
Voices of Gaia
8DIO Forgotten Voices of Cait
8DIO Forgotten Voices of Francesca
Organic Samples Ethnic Voices
Organic Samples Opera Voices
Oceana
Soundiron Voice of Addey
8DIO Lacrimosa

*Hybrid & Sound Design *
Keep Forest Dragon
Project Alpha, bravo bundle
8DIO Hybrid Synphony
8DIO The new Rhythmic Auras I
8DIO The new Rhythmic Auras II
8DIO The New Hybrid Tools I

*Full Orchestra/Sketching *
IK MP2
Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2
Orchestral Tools Time Macro
Albion One
Albion Iceni
Metropolis Ark 1
Metropolis Ark 2
Metropolis Ark 3

*World Kits*
Ancient Persia Era
Forest Kingdom II

*Others *
8DIO Synphonic Shadows
SoundIron Sick Bundle 1 - 7
Soundiron Theramin
Soundiron Little Reeds

*Guitar *
8DIO Ambient Guitar
OTS Evolution: Songwriter
8DIO Instant Steel guitar

*Plug-ins *
Ozone 8 & Neutron
Intensity
Gatekeeper

Started in June 2018 and looking forward to actually writing more this year. What's next for 2019? more Choirs, woodwinds, perhaps strings, percussion, and sound design.


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Feb 12, 2019)

whiskers said:


> IMO NI SS is 'good enough' but doesnt really stand out or wow in terms of tone & voice. Good bang for buck but I would reach for other Libs typically in my collection.
> 
> Caveat emptor: whiskers is a total noob and this opinion should be taken with a grain of salt



Good info. Thank you


----------



## whiskers (Feb 12, 2019)

FrontierSoundFX said:


> Good info. Thank you


Again, just my .02


----------



## constaneum (Feb 12, 2019)

For Year 2019, i've just gotten spitfire percussions. not in my original wish lish though.


----------



## ScoreFace (Feb 13, 2019)

FrontierSoundFX said:


> What a list! I'm curious though, how do you like the NI symphony series stuff so far, and why have you opted for a different string library instead of using NI strings as well? Asking as an interested buyer. Thanks.



Oh, I own NI Symphony Series Strings as well, this list was only the "new" stuff I bought in 2018:D.

But I agree with Whiskers about the NI Strings, they are okay, but somehow I wasn't fully satisfied by the sound, this is why I bought Afflatus Strings.

Concerning NI SS Brass and Percussion:

I was a little disappointed with the Brass as it doesn't sound natural enough to me. 

The Symphony Series Percussion on the other hand is really great, in my opinion the best from the Symphony Series and a really fantastic library. I really love their system with the drum head simulation: if you play repetitions on the timpani, the 1st note is really a recorded initial note which sets the membrane in motion, while all following notes that you play are NOT initial but are sounding on the already swinging membrane (they were recorded like this). This is exactly how it works in real life and that's why the timpani and all other drums in this library react and sound in a especially realistic way. Very smart solution! 

So, from my point of view, SSPercussion is really a good choice, Brass and Strings I would not buy again. Afflatus Strings on the other hand is indeed brilliant!


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 13, 2019)

constaneum said:


> For Year 2019, i've just gotten spitfire percussions. not in my original wish lish though.



Still my favourite, even after buying Cineperc and Orchestral Tools excellent libraries. Really inspiring to use.

I've been toying with the idea of adding Hollywood Percussion but am not sure it will offer much to what I've got.


----------



## benmrx (Feb 13, 2019)

artomatic said:


> Very happy with my 8-core/64GB iMac Pro. Haven't needed my slave VEPro computer as of yet for medium projects.
> Extremely solid for months now.
> 
> As far as purchases made in 2018 - too many, too much and I'm all GASsed out!



Glad to hear this. I ordered the 10 core + 64GB ram in hopes that I could mostly retire my slaves. Doesn’t get here Feb. 25th though. It’s a tough wait. Lol.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm really looking forward to ProjectSAM's Pandora!


----------



## cqd (Feb 13, 2019)

I actually find myself going for NISS strings before CSS for the most part..


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 13, 2019)

cqd said:


> I actually find myself going for NISS strings before CSS for the most part..


Careful with loose words like that around here..


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Mar 28, 2019)

@al_net77 Selling your Kidney!


----------



## whiskers (Mar 28, 2019)

Wishes for 2019: better desk layout, Dominus, an OT Choir library


----------

